# Tutorials and Help Topic [Feb/02/05]



## Zarcon (Feb 3, 2005)

Seeing so many sticky topics sickens me. >.>;;
I figure one topic with links to all those other topics would be better.
The date there is when this thing was last updated.

*Photoshop Tutorials & Help:*
-Photoshop Help Topic (Locked)
-Got Photoshop problems? Read first - By mole_incarnate
-Pixel Font Basic Rules - By mole_incarnate
-Transparancy Tutorials - By Kyoji
-Rounded Pixel Pattern Tutorial - By Woxxy (Images Down)
-Fire Tutorial - By MMZero (Locked)
-Tech Circle Tutorial - By Koekie (Images Down)
-Metal Tutorial - By mole_incarnate
-Diagonal Scanline Tutorial - By Koekie (Images Down)

*Non-Photoshop Tutorials & Help:*
-The GIMP - By Dragonlord

*Offsite Tutorials:*
-Photoshop Tutorials - By No Name Trowa Barton


----------

